

Ask HN: ToDo app that was posted here a while ago that I need help finding. - BaconJuice

Hello HN,&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;m looking for a web site app that was posted awhile back here (about 1 year ago?) it was a website that you could login to and create tasks using keyboard shortcuts and you could create sub tasks under each task also using keyboard shortcuts. I remember the site being very simple and clean with a white&#x2F;grey back ground? And once a task was completed you could check off the task and it will strike the task off with a line in the middle.&lt;p&gt;I also remember the site being a paid service with one project being free and if you wanted to create more ToDo projects it was subscription based.&lt;p&gt;Can anyways help me find this once again and help get re-united? I miss it dearly.&lt;p&gt;Thank you.
======
socksy
Maybe [http://workflowy.com](http://workflowy.com) \--- the pro version gets
you unlimited items when the free one has a maximum monthly limit.

------
skinnyboy230
Was it todoist.com ?

------
jesusmichael
[http://todo.share.ac/](http://todo.share.ac/)

